# ENP October 20



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Had a blast yesterday with fellow MicroSkiffer @mwolaver. Mark and I launched my Waterman just before nautical twilight under a bright autumn full moon and made the run out Rabbit Key pass to the Gulf. We headed south just as the sun was rising into quartering seas from the NE wind (why does it always blow more than the darned weatherman forecasts?  ). Low tide at Lostmans was just before 0900, so we planned to fish the last of the falling and then the skinny waters on the low tide. The ride was a little bumpy, so we decided to stop well short of Lostmans and fish some flats and shorelines before the water got too low. Good thing we did. We had 6 or 8 reds to the skiff, plus a couple of snook and some shots at triple tail before running to the Chatham and into the backcountry to fish the rest of the day.



















In the back, we worked the mangrove shorelines of several bays and caught a number of nice snook--several slot size. Mark lost a really big ole gal when he got broke off in the mangroves as I was fighting this one. Would have been cool to double up on two nice snook.











Mark had a small, very dark-colored trout to close out his slam









Always blessed to be able to spend a day in the ENP. Step out a little sometime and get out of your comfort zone by fishing with someone new to your boat. We had a very fun, productive day and I'm sure we'll do it again one day soon.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Great report!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

great report... Whatever the forecast says - I always add five miles an hour to be closer to the actual water conditions and usually that does the trick...


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Awesome!

I camped at Rabbit Key this past Saturday and didn't do well. Glad to see you do better.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great report. Love your LRO hat!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

It is always a pleasure to spend the day with a very good fisherman, who is also a gentleman and just a really nice guy. Thanks for the Everglades lessons, DB. Enjoyed the trip very much. Mark


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

David, great report!

Where do you launch? Last day down here and putting in at port of islands for the first time in the morning for a short day before heading home. It’s a little closer than Everglades city from Marco where we’re staying.

The morning cloud cover gave us some good shots on big tarpon - 1/3 today with a loop knot failing the first time in a long time.. lost track of the number of small poons and snook caught. Couple bigger snook near Chokoloskee. 

White muddlers have been the ticket this trip!


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

mmccull5 said:


> David, great report!
> 
> Where do you launch? Last day down here and putting in at port of islands for the first time in the morning for a short day before heading home. It’s a little closer than Everglades city from Marco where we’re staying.
> 
> ...


Be sure to toss baits along the seawalls, docks and boat lifts before heading down the canal. Both sides of the canal under the mangroves have been productive as well as at the S curve before heading out. A bunch of 24-27" snook along with slots as well as many shots at poons. Tight lines!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mmccull5 said:


> David, great report!
> 
> Where do you launch? Last day down here and putting in at port of islands for the first time in the morning for a short day before heading home. It’s a little closer than Everglades city from Marco where we’re staying.
> 
> ...


Sorry to see this late. Sounds like you had a good trip, but that run out of POI can be tiring. There is good fishing once you get into the Bay and access the islands and flats. I almost always launch from Chokoloskee at Outdoor Resorts. Nice ramp and lot and easy access to backcountry and the Gulf.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

@mwolaver wearing a very tough hat to come across, a red Mount Gay hat.


----------

